# UV sterilizer



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a new 55 planted tank that has just finished cycling. Do you think that a UV sterilizer can disrupt cycling in a tank recently established? I have been reading some contradictory info on the subject.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

All i can comment on is my own experience, and i never had a problem with it.

The beneficial bacterial is in the filter media mostly and the gravel. The UV sterilizer is meant to kill freeborn algae and parasites, etc.

What's the info you have read for why it would effect it?


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> All i can comment on is my own experience, and i never had a problem with it.
> 
> The beneficial bacterial is in the filter media mostly and the gravel. The UV sterilizer is meant to kill freeborn algae and parasites, etc.
> 
> What's the info you have read for why it would effect it?


Thanks, I thought as much. I went back trying to find the bit I read, but I couldn't... I did find a few references about not to use a UV sterilizer _while_ the tank is cycling, which makes more sense.

I have been testing zero ammonia and nitrites for the last few days. I'll just put the thing online. It's a Coralife 9W. I was thinking of using the output of my Eheim 2075, I figure it should be about the right gph?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i work at a koi farm in victoria... we use UV sterilizers. my experience with them on fish tanks and ponds is not to run them all the time. only use them if there is a problem, or only for a little while at a time. 

since your beneficial bacteria live in gravel and on surface, i would not worry about it effecting your bacterial colony's, like Nicklfire said.


----------

